# Does shipping continue on saturdays/sundays?



## xXVisionZXx (Oct 23, 2010)

Title says it all its my first ime ordering stuff so im not sure how teh system works 

Thanks.


----------



## Red_Gh0st (Oct 24, 2010)

I was wondering the same thing. I ordered a DSTWO and I'm eagerly waiting for it to arrive.


----------



## pikachu945 (Oct 24, 2010)

nope sorry it does not move on Saturdays or Sundays I paid for Express shipping and it didn't even move


----------



## xXVisionZXx (Oct 24, 2010)

pikachu945 said:
			
		

> nope sorry it does not move on Saturdays or Sundays I paid for Express shipping and it didn't even move


oh nice .___. that means longer waiting period.... i ordered it on the  15th shipped on the 18th hasnt arrived yet


----------



## Danny600kill (Oct 24, 2010)

It does tell you it will be here in X Working days meaning Saturday ( I think ) and Sunday are not included


----------



## xXVisionZXx (Oct 24, 2010)

Nice ok thanks i jut wasnt sure i gues i need to wait another week or so


----------



## Tokyo Jihen (Oct 24, 2010)

I believe in the US, shipping/processing goes on 7 days a week, 24 hours a day. They just don't deliver on Sundays. Unless this wasn't what you're asking.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Oct 24, 2010)

Once they are in the shipping chain (hub to hub), they will move regardless of date. However, they don't deliver or pick up on weekends.


----------



## xXVisionZXx (Oct 24, 2010)

becat said:
			
		

> I believe in the US, shipping/processing goes on 7 days a week, 24 hours a day. They just don't deliver on Sundays. Unless this wasn't what you're asking.


Ohh thats good to know (I live in the U.S) xD i thought they shut down on those days plus @Trumpet what do you mean by "Hub to hub"?


----------



## Monty Kensicle (Oct 24, 2010)

xXVisionZXx said:
			
		

> becat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By Hub he means each sorting center your package is sent through before making it to your post office.


----------



## xXVisionZXx (Oct 24, 2010)

Monty Kensicle said:
			
		

> xXVisionZXx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh nice thanks


----------

